# Gamescom 2015



## Salamander (11. April 2015)

Hi,

Ich heiße Stefan und suche eine mitfahrgelegenheit zur gamescom köln am samstag 8.8. Wohne in Baden Württemberg, Landkreis Ravensburg , Eintürnen 88410 Bad Wurzach.
Werde mich selbstverständlich an den Fahrt und Verpflegungskosten betteiligen. Es wäre hin und rückfahrt, bin auch über mail erreichbar stefan.f1069@web.de. 

Danke für eure Zeit


----------



## Salamander (12. April 2015)

Ok hab ne mitfahrgelegenheit gehe mit n paar freunden hin aber danke für eure zeit


----------

